# Please Need Id



## Binbina (Nov 7, 2013)

I wand to apologise in advance, I know this is a piranha forum but I don't know where else to post. Any one know the species of this gar?, the shop owner label it as an alligator gar but I don't think its an alligator gar.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hard to tell from the pics....

Possibly a Shortnose gar (Lepisosteus platostomus)

Maybe search online and see if that looks similar?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Alligator.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Not an alligator gar for sure. Most likely a Florida gar.


----------

